# aftermarket deck DIN?



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Wassup, 

I have just bought a 2002 SE-R Spec V, with the RF audio package. I want to install an aftermarket deck, and I have a couple of questions. 

I have seen installs done in the free "CD holder" DIN, is there a reason or anything tricky about taking the factory deck out and placing an aftermarket deck in its place, I guess I am basically asking are there 2 DIN's or 1 available on this model? 

Secondly, is there any harm if i just connect the aftermarket deck, to a harness and connect the wires correctly, with the 300watt factory amp still connected? I have seen posts regarding how to cut this amp. Why not leave the stock system if all you want is a aftermarket deck? Is there any physical damage that can be caused, because the aftermarket deck is outputing 200Watts already?


----------

